# How to Use Picture Frame Moulding in Small Spaces



## Audreygroff (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello, pros and helpful people!

I have a puzzle regarding use of "pictureframe" style prefab wainscoting. I'm planning to put some of the paneling in my little kitchen to spruce it up a bit, but there are some little areas of wall that are really small - approximately 14", some areas only 3" - and since the frames on the paneling are about 15" wide, the "picture frame" would have to be cut in half. Is there a non-ugly way to approach this problem, or should I opt for the typical bead panels instead?

Thank you for your anticipated help!

Audrey


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think you get that to look right.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I agree with Nealtw, you're not going to be able to get it to work right with pre-made panels. If you can match the molding on the panels you can make the narrower boxes and the endcap picture frame boxes yourself.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I am laying out wainscot for a nursing home hallway right now. Each continuous run has to have the panels divided equally. The number of panels per run will depend on the total length and outlet locations.(outlets must be in the panel) The hallway is 126' long with multiple doorways. The goal is to try to keep the panel widths within a couple inches of each other. If a run or return results in a panel of less than about 4 inches, we will skip the panel and just make it solid. 

As already said, prefab panels are not very flexible. I think the bead board option is the way to go.


----------



## smith10matthew (Jun 22, 2019)

Install a baseboard or chair rail which will be a guide for picture frame moulding.Then use a stud finger if your drywall is installed directly on stud.Meaure to cut out pices for frame and pre assemble them.Attach the frame using construction guide.Make thyem into small sizes or as per your choice.


----------

